# In The Cut - Clean Lines



## ACER123 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey Yall!

I'm a (new-professional) painter and I'm working on some rental properties. 


When I do my cut in using a "painting edger" and 3" brush (is this a good way???) I'm not getting clean lines!

There is always a little slope to it. It is not a perfectly straight line across. And if your really looking at it, looks like there are small spots where the paint is missing. 

Could anyone explain to me a real good procedure for cutting in and getting their lines clean without sloping or getting paint on the ceiling?


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Ah.....ummmmm.....hmmm...ahhhh....ummmmm....... Well after some hard thinking all I could come up with is learn how to use a paint brush OR hire a pro. If you can't cut a straight line with a brush without using a "shield" then you are NOT a pro-painter and should not be telling anyone that you are. Hope this helps improve your skills.


----------



## ACER123 (Jan 26, 2011)

*RE: Ummm*

My lines are ok....I'm looking for perfection though! Any tips would be great.

I got hired on to be a painter and really enjoy painting. There just isn't anyone to really train well. I work alone most of the time. I'm sure you were there at some point in your career. Maybe you got lucky and had good painters around you or maybe you were born that way....


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Years of practice creates a quality finished product. If you really want to learn how to paint correctly then I would suggest going to work for a company or the painters union as an apprentice. Everybody you meet "can paint" but there is a major difference between someone who can paint and an actual professional painter. Most of the painters on this forum have been painting for 15+ years, stick around and you can learn a lot about paint, painting techniques, and the painting business, but you still need lots of practice on the wall to produce quality.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

Lambrecht said:


> Years of practice creates a quality finished product. If you really want to learn how to paint correctly then I would suggest going to work for a company or the painters union as an apprentice. Everybody you meet "can paint" but there is a major difference between someone who can paint and an actual professional painter. Most of the painters on this forum have been painting for 15+ years, stick around and you can learn a lot about paint, painting techniques, and the painting business, but you still need lots of practice on the wall to produce quality.


Ya but he has a pair of whites and a brush he must be a pro.:whistling2:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

ACER123 said:


> My lines are ok....I'm looking for perfection though! Any tips would be great.
> 
> I got hired on to be a painter and really enjoy painting. There just isn't anyone to really train well. I work alone most of the time. I'm sure you were there at some point in your career. Maybe you got lucky and had good painters around you or maybe you were born that way....


Believe it or not, everybody here started some where also. Good eye, steady hand, the right brush, and plenty of practice. I know a few guys who have been painting regularly for plenty of years that still can't cut a straight line. And, I know a few whose eyes are starting to go and have problems. Good or bad, it all comes with practice, experience,.....and age.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Welcome to Paint Talk. A couple tips.....1) Gotta have a good brush 2) Scribe a line with a carpenters pencil (gotta keep it sharp) only takes a couple seconds and gives you a guide to follow. 3) When Im painting the ceilings too, I will sometimes run a tight bead of caulk where the wall meets the ceiling prior to painting the ceilings. This doesnt take much extra time and really makes a difference. Some guys will scribe the ceilings to get a clean groove. 4) Like anything else, practice. Good luck


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Thin you paint and use a good brush. I always cut wall to the ceiling, or wall to trim.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

i use a #3 artist brush :jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Lambrecht said:


> Years of practice creates a quality finished product. If you really want to learn how to paint correctly then I would suggest going to work for a company or the painters union as an apprentice. Everybody you meet "can paint" but there is a major difference between someone who can paint and an actual professional painter. Most of the painters on this forum have been painting for 15+ years, stick around and you can learn a lot about paint, painting techniques, and the painting business, but you still need lots of practice on the wall to produce quality.


I agree with this post. 


Ace:
Are you working as an employee, or are you acting as a boss? 

Ditch the edger and just practice as you go. I would probably recommend a better brush as well, you never said what type of brush but if you are dealing with diy tools like edgers and pads I am making the assumption that your brush is low end diy as well. It takes practice, practice, practice to ba professional painter. To be a PC well that takes more than just painting experience.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Get a good brush and keep it clean. Don't be afraid of the paint-- get a healthy amount. Load up the bottom 3/4 to an inch of your brush and spread it underneath the line you want to cut, then work the paint up to your line on the push and the draw stroke by running a bead of paint in front of your brush. It's simple really, just practice. Remeber the paint works for you, not the other way around.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Trial and error...with emphasis on the "error".
There is no way PT can assist you in this area, I will say you are starting out correctly with rentals.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I read somewhere professionals get straight lines by using tape... maybe try that.


----------



## MattRoefer (Nov 24, 2009)

I agree with jack... use tape if needed. try not to hit the tape, and it'll be a your safe guard. Also try in your garage at your house, and just practice. Cutting in can take some time and your confidence take some time to build. there are some good youtube videos about cutting in... what i tell rookies is to put the paint up on the wall about a half inch lower than the cut in line you want, then your next stroke is to get it closer. Work your way up until you have a good clean line. When you get faster, you can do it differently. But build your confidence by practicing on areas you can mess up on. And never start in the most looked area in a room. I still do that, it takes a few strokes to get started.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Pretty soon you'll be doing it blindfolded in the bat cave.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Bender said:


> Pretty soon you'll be doing it blindfolded in the bat cave.



:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ACER123 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions....

The brush I'm using is a 3" Whizz with a natural wood handle...


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

ACER123 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions....
> 
> The brush I'm using is a 3" Whizz with a natural wood handle...


Give ya a little hint Ace....it's about the bristles more than the wood handle.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Try a 2 1/2" or 3" Wooster Alpha. I think this would be a good brush for you to learn with. Holds a lot of paint, good consistent release, fairly stiff bristles, and cleans up pretty easily.


----------



## ACER123 (Jan 26, 2011)

It's made with Synthetic bristles.... Any good???


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

You aren't cross-eyed are ya?

I have a friend who can't cut a line (or catch a football) because he's got this lazy eye. 

Maybe try a BM 65-125 (2 1/2 inch). Get it loaded and form the bristles like a knife edge, then carve it down the wall like a pencil. Practice on inside corners first then work your way to other stuff. With the right tools and a lil practice, it really is easy.

Credits to JP on this brush...it's just a lil better than anything else I've cut with.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

ACER123 said:


> It's made with Synthetic bristles.... Any good???


Yes, they are good brushes. Spend some time researching brushes. As you get better at painting and start using different types of painting will find certain types of brushes will give you better results with the type of paint you are applying. The Wooster Alpha will serve you well for the type of painting that you are doing since I am assuming that you are applying all water-based paints.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Ace, your best bet may be to go to one of the local paint stores, explain your situation, and ask for recommendations from them.....then you can see the differences between brushes, rollers, etc. for yourself.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Lambrecht said:


> Try a 2 1/2" or 3" Wooster Alpha. I think this would be a good brush for you to learn with. Holds a lot of paint, good consistent release, fairly stiff bristles, and cleans up pretty easily.


I learned with Purdy XL Swan's


I am still wondering if you are an employee of someone or boss?


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> Ace, your best bet may be to go to one of the local paint stores, explain your situation, and ask for recommendations from them.....then you can see the differences between brushes, rollers, etc. for yourself.


Good advice. A quality finish starts with the products that are applied and the proper tools. Spend a little extra money on your tools, good tools save you time and make you money.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Lambrecht said:


> Good advice. A quality finish starts with the products that are applied and the proper tools. Spend a little extra money on your tools, good tools save you time and make you money.


What about the foundation of the job, prep? Oh god I just went 101.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I learned with Purdy XL Swan's
> 
> 
> I am still wondering if you are an employee of someone or boss?


Same here....3" Swan. Still my go to brush.....has to be, I think I still have about a half dozen from the last case I bought.:whistling2:


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> What about the foundation of the job, prep? Oh god I just went 101.


Prep? What is this prep you speak of?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Lambrecht said:


> Prep? What is this prep you speak of?


lol I forgot that people do not even sand between coats around here.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> lol I forgot that people do not even sand between coats around here.


Between coats? The can says one coat coverage.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Same here....3" Swan. Still my go to brush.....has to be, I think I still have about a half dozen from the last case I bought.:whistling2:


Yep. Me too. I was forced to use a 4" some times as well. After a day of that the 3" became a lethal weapon.

I like the swans inside and the XLs outside.


----------



## ACER123 (Jan 26, 2011)

I got hired on by a property management company. I'm an employee but I work solo.


----------



## dercy (Jul 9, 2010)

Take a clean finger dip it in the paint Tin then cut in your line when you have mastered this move onto a tooth brush and work your way up to a sweeping brush......no need for rollers that way haha


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ACER123 said:


> It's made with Synthetic bristles.... Any good???



there are many types of "synthetics".

Brushes are chosen by the type of paint, the surface you are working, and personal preference.

If you are truly a noob out on your own with no old crones to help you down the path, you will need to experiment with every variation until you find what you like. AND as you grow out of a total noob and up to apprentice level and then onto somewhat experienced, your choice of brush will change.

But whatever you do, get rid of that paint shield. If a customer sees you with that, they will know right away that you are no better than they are and should ask you to not come back. 

The only time I've used a shield was to pull carpet away from the baseboard so that paint could get a little lower than the surface of said carpet. 

And yes, some of us were born with an ability to cut a straight line.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

.....which is why you hang paper now....:whistling2:


----------



## NextCoatings (Dec 24, 2010)

You guys are terrible…sorry ACE, I learned very quickly to carefully frame questions around here. These guys wait for this stuff…it can be painful, entertaining, but in the end, very helpful.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Buy one of these Ace


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Bender said:


> Buy one of these Ace


Thats mean. Ace... he's joking... those are dust brushes.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

ACER123 said:


> It's made with Synthetic bristles.... Any good???


 I believe most of em are,,, cepting china bristle brushes, which ya don't want for water-based paint. Wooster nade a nylon bristle brush in the 70's, it had black bristles, I loved that thing, but they quit making it. Seems they all are nylon/ployester these days. I think that since disco went bust, they had to do something with all that polyester, so they sold it to the paint brush companies. There is so much differance in brushes,, for instance purdy makes an XL clearcut and an XL dale, they look the same but they are a world differant from eachother. You are just gonna have to buy a bunch of differant ones and find the ones YOU like.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> Thats mean. Ace... he's joking... those are dust brushes.


Ur killin me


----------



## briancreary (Oct 12, 2010)

Acer understand I'm not being harsh when I say what I'm about to say, I really am being serious. You may want to consider hiring a professional to work with you and show you the ropes. No kidding, I've done this in the past to get a big job. When I first was learning to do perfect drywall repairs (not just nail pops and the occasional crack) I hired a guy I knew was respected and even paid him a little more than myself to train ME. After a couple jobs though I was putting out a product as good as him. Did the same thing when I was learning to spray airless. You probably can't/won't go to trade school so this idea would be like getting paid to go to school. Your local paint store (Not big box, please don't go big box) should have the names of some good old painters that might want to fill some days showing you the ropes. 

*also, no matter how good you get 10 years from now you'll have a day where it seems like you can't cut a straight line, like a Cy Young award pitcher who goes out and gets shelled for 10 runs. Some days you just don't have it. Be persistant though, more people are succesful because they never give up, rather than pure talent.


----------

